# Nouveaux ipod touch et iphone os 3



## grumff (30 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour à tous, 

J'ai acheté début juillet, donc après la sortie de l'iphone os 3, un sympathique ipod touch, il se trouve qu'il m'a été livré avec l'iphone os 2, et que la mise à jour vers l'os 3 est marquée comme payante dans itunes !
Ma première réaction à été de sauter au plafond et d'aller faire un scandale chez notre fabriquant préféré. Mais à bien y réfléchir, et après quelques recherches, rien n'indique sur le site d'Apple que ces ipods soient sensés être livrés avec l'os 3, et je n'ai trouvé aucune info sur le net. Est-ce que c'est volontaire pour nous le vendre après coup ? (comme ils vendent leur machines pas cher, on comprendrait qu'ils aient encore besoin de marger derrière&#8230 ou est-ce que j'ai été victime d'une malencontreuse erreur ? Et dans ce cas qui contacter ? J'ai essayé la hotline de l'itunestore par mail, mais pas de réponse, et j'ai pas envie de payer plus cher de téléphone que de mise à jour, la dernière fois que j'ai appelé Apple ça a duré un certain temps avant de m'entendre dire d'aller me faire voir.

Merci d'avance


----------



## o0mars0o (30 Juillet 2009)

un fichier pour ton modele de ipod existe .ipsw cherche sa et trouve un tuto le tour sera jouer.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (30 Juillet 2009)

Déjà, ça dépend où tu l'as acheté. Si c'est dans un magasin (Fnac ou autre), c'est normal. Il leur a été livré avec la v2 avant la sortie de la v3. Et donc ils te le vendent avec la v2. C'est à toi de te débrouiller pour avoir la v3 si tu en as envie.

Si tu l'as acheté sur l'Apple Store, c'est à peu près pareil. Sauf qu'en les contactant, tu peux peut-être obtenir un geste commercial de leur part.

Mais dans un cas comme dans l'autre, il n'y a ni erreur, ni coup fourré.


----------



## grumff (30 Juillet 2009)

Acheté sur l'AppleStore oui. Ni erreur ni coup-fourré ? Hum, on cherche quand même à me vendre un truc qui aurait du m'être livré gratuitement&#8230; Je suis désolé mais je ne vois pas d'autres termes pour décrire ça.  Je vais essayer d'appeler Apple sur le numéro vert du store, mais j'espère qu'ils me renverront pas ailleurs, pas envie d'économiser 5 euros de màj pour les payer en communications téléphoniques&#8230; :-/

mars : je cherche une solution légale&#8230;


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Juillet 2009)

Ton iPod a été fabriqué et emballé avec la v2. C'est normal qu'il te soit livré avec. C'est l'inconvénient d'acheter juste avant la sortie d'une mise à jour. 

Maintenant, s'ils sont sympas, ils t'offrent la v3.


Sinon, quand tu achètes sur le Store, tu as un délai pour renvoyer l'article commandé s'il ne te convient pas. Tu n'aurais pas pu t'en servir pour ton iPod ?


----------



## grumff (1 Août 2009)

lol, il y a toujours quelqu'un pour défendre corps et âmes tout ce que fait Apple. Depuis 15 ans que je suis sur mac, j'ai jamais acheté une machine neuve à l'approche de la sortie d'un os sans qu'on me donne avec une contre-marque pour obtenir gratuitement le nouvel os. Il aurait suffit de glisser un bon d'achat ou d'enregistrer le numéro de série sur l'appstore pour faire la màj gratuitement. Je vois pas pourquoi ce serait différent sur un ipod par rapport à un mac. Donc non, je considère pas que ce soit normal.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Août 2009)

La mise à jour gratuite ou plus exactement seulement quelques euros, sous conditions et sans bon glissé dans la boîte, ça existe pour Mac OS X.

Pour iPhone OS la mise à jour est gratuite pour les possesseurs d'iPhone mais pour les possesseurs d'iPod Touch elle est payante. Perso,, je trouve ça un peu curieux mais après tout rien ne nous oblige à acheter et 7,99 euros, c'est pas la mort.

Pour le reste, je ne défends pas tout ce que fait Apple. Je trouve normal qu'un matériel fabriqué et emballé avec une version x du logiciel soit vendu avec cette version même si entre l'arrivée dans les stocks du magasin et la vente une version y est sortie. Après c'est affaire de geste commercial ou pas. Et si tu ne demandes pas, tu ne sauras pas.


----------



## arturus (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour à vous, juste un petit message pour vous faire part de mon expérience :


d"but juillet j'ai appelé Apple pour faire le point sur les differentes offres de réduction....et j'ai poser la question pour savoir si l'OS.3 était intégré à l'ipod touch, apres vérification la personne m'a dit que oui. Voila, j'espere qu'elle a dit vrai car si il n'est pas intégré j'appelle.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2009)

Intégrée aux iPod Touch produits à partir de la sortie de cette v. 3. Le problème que pose grumpff est pour ceux produits avant.


----------



## arturus (4 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Intégrée aux iPod Touch produits à partir de la sortie de cette v. 3. Le problème que pose grumpff est pour ceux produits avant.



il parle d'un ipod touch acheté début juillet (cf le premier post)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (4 Août 2009)

Ce qui compte n'est pas quand il l'a acheté mais quand il a été fabriqué.


----------



## arturus (4 Août 2009)

iDuck a dit:


> Ce qui compte n'est pas quand il l'a acheté mais quand il a été fabriqué.



vu sous cet angle (auquel je n'avais pas pensé) c'est vrai que le doute de l'OS peut planer.


----------



## EMqA (5 Août 2009)

De mémoire, les iPod touch n'ont été vendu avec l'OS 2 qu'a  partir de la présentation des iPod Touch V2 en septembre. Je me suis retrouvé confronté au même souci avec l'achat de mon iPod touch V1 en juillet 2008, après la présentation d'iPhone OS 2 (la négociation avec apple n'a rien donné). J'imagine bien le même scénario se reproduire cette année.
De plus, la page de l'iPod Touch sur l'applestore indique d'aller chercher la mise à jour OS 3.0 sur l'iTunes Store.


----------



## arturus (6 Août 2009)

Mac reçu aujourd'hui avec son ipod touch....je fait la maj vers l'OS 3.0...et vas-y que tu payes que tu payes, lol. J'enverrais un message à Apple pour leur dire que leur vendeur m'avait dit qu'il serait intégré,.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Août 2009)

tu l'as commande qd?


----------



## WinMac (11 Août 2009)

*OS 3.0 ou 3.0.1 : **Attention !!!
A lire :
ipod touch v1, v2, iphone v1, v2 passage en OS 3.0 ou 3.0.1 = 
perte sensibilité Wifi !!!!!!*

http://forums.macg.co/forum-ipod/ipod-touch-g1-et-iphone-os-3-perte-sensibilite-wifi-267532.html


----------



## grumff (5 Septembre 2009)

Bon, j'ai mis 15 ans à appeler, mais bref, ce qu'il en ressort après avoir passé 10 min à essayer de me faire comprendre du support délocalisé je ne sais où et qui parle à peine français, c'est que je l'ai dans le cul. Ça fait plaisir, c'est comme si aujourd'hui on allait acheter un mac et qu'on se retrouvait avec mac os 10.5 et la mise à jour plein pot.


----------



## WinMac (5 Septembre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> Ça fait plaisir, c'est comme si aujourd'hui on allait acheter un mac et qu'on se retrouvait avec mac os 10.5 et la mise à jour plein pot.


Un jour un type m'a dit qu'il y avait 2 groupes dans les humains, ceux qui étaient nés pour empocher et les autres pour....payer  c'est de plus en plus vrai et de pire en pire dans ce monde de merde !


----------



## grumff (5 Septembre 2009)

lol, je suis pas content mais j'en suis pas non plus au point de remettre en cause toute la société parce que j'ai du m'alléger de 8 euros. =)


----------



## WinMac (6 Septembre 2009)

grumff a dit:


> lol, je suis pas content mais j'en suis pas non plus au point de remettre en cause toute la société parce que j'ai du m'alléger de 8 euros. =)


N'empêche que toi aussi tu es né pour.....payer !


----------



## grumff (6 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> N'empêche que toi aussi tu es né pour.....payer !



Et pour être payé aussi. =)


----------

